# Clock issues [solved]

## Knute

Ok,  I've been having some problems with the clock being accurate.

I'm not talking like a few minutes a week or so, that's nothing, because I know that the clock that keeps track of the time is low man on the priority list.

I'm talking like... Ok,  I last reset the time about oh yeah 5 and a half hours ago, when I came back from playing games in that evil OS.

It is no about a quarter to 11, and I just reran ntp-client.

The clock was changed from 10:37pm to 10:42pm.

Ok, now, at this moment, I have firefox, tvtime, pidgin, and mlnet running.

The load is showing right now "0.70 0.47 0.38"

I was at work from 6pm until 10pm (left at 5:30 and returned about 10:15), so all that was running during that time was pidgin, and mlnet (plus the other assorted background stuff), so the load wasn't really all that much, so the clock shouldn't have needed to be 5 minutes behing in 5.5 hours.

I'm not sure where to even start looking for this.  I can post whatever config info you want, but as I do not have a clue where to start, I'm not sure what would be helpful.    :Embarassed: 

TIA,

----------

## bunder

do you have RTC (real time clock) support enabled in the kernel?

----------

## Knute

I have Enhanced enabled.

When I enable enhanced the generic disappears.

----------

## Akkara

Something suggested in the past that fixed clock problems for some people:

Try removing /etc/adjtime

That file seems to be related to tracking and correcting for systematic skew in the clock.  The algorithms can get thrown off if the clock is adjusted outside of linux (e.g., from the bios or by windows).

----------

## Knute

I figured out the cause of the clock problems.

I ended up getting tired of working on this issue, and went to get my new video card working (agp from pci).

Anyway, when I changed a couple of settings for the video card, and got the right driver loaded, the clock issue went away.

I just checked it now,  and over 24 hours, the time only had to be adjusted by like 28-29 seconds.

So, I'm happy.    :Smile: 

----------

